# 489 NSW(SOUTHERN INLAND aka GOULBURN



## sydney54321 (Sep 23, 2015)

any one waiting for 489(NSW Regional) first stage invitation for recently added 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) for southern inland regional area (Goulburn Area).
I submit my EOI on 1 of August and have not hear back from them.
Please do share your progress or any update.


----------



## junelion (Jan 27, 2015)

sydney54321 said:


> any one waiting for 489(NSW Regional) first stage invitation for recently added 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) for southern inland regional area (Goulburn Area).
> I submit my EOI on 1 of August and have not hear back from them.
> Please do share your progress or any update.


i remember that SOUTHERN INLAND'S list updated on 6th, Aug. How can you submit on 1st, Aug.? One of my friends who are also 263111 has submit it on the website on about 10th, Aug. and he received full application ivitation last week. You can call SOUTHERN INLAND or write them an email.


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

I applied for EOI Southern Inland on 8/9/2015 and got invitation to apply for full application on 15/9/2015. Waiting for result now.


----------



## bishnu1125 (Nov 16, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> I applied for EOI Southern Inland on 8/9/2015 and got invitation to apply for full application on 15/9/2015. Waiting for result now.


hi have you received invitation? i have submitted full application on 26/10/2015, still waiting...


----------



## anngirmley89 (Aug 4, 2015)

bishnu1125 said:


> hi have you received invitation? i have submitted full application on 26/10/2015, still waiting...


Yes I got 489 invitation on skillselect and applied 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ayushan (Jul 3, 2015)

*489 southern inland*



bishnu1125 said:


> hi have you received invitation? i have submitted full application on 26/10/2015, still waiting...


hi , bishnu i have also submitted full applicatuion on 20/10/15 and yet still waiting. infact after sending mail got reply that application is in que and will be processed within due course .


----------



## ayushan (Jul 3, 2015)

*489 southern inland*



bishnu1125 said:


> hi have you received invitation? i have submitted full application on 26/10/2015, still waiting...


hi, i have also submitted apllication 20/10/15 and still waiting as they said relied to my email that application is in que and will be processed within due course


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> Yes I got 489 invitation on skillselect and applied 2 weeks ago.


I also got the letter from DIBP to apply for the visa.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi! I got invitation to submit full application on October 27. I have until December 9th(45 days) to submit it via courier. I am thinking if it will take time to wait for 489 visa and wait for 190 which I think will be faster or will it be a waste if I don't pursue it? I am an occupational therapist, by the way.


----------



## alexamarie17 (Oct 13, 2015)

anngirmley89 said:


> Yes I got 489 invitation on skillselect and applied 2 weeks ago.


Hi! how many points do you have and what occupation?


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Dear Members,

I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.

Points Distribution:
489: 55+10
Occupation Code:233411: 15
Age: 30
Experience: 10
Language: 0 competent


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

azharshabir said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> 
> I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.
> 
> ...


Getting professional job, especially Engineering jobs are always tough for the 489 holders. However, luck can always favors you. One of my friend got professional job at Queanbeyan. But a lot of others end up with casual jobs. So be prepared for casual jobs, at least at the beginning.


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> Getting professional job, especially Engineering jobs are always tough for the 489 holders. However, luck can always favors you. One of my friend got professional job at Queanbeyan. But a lot of others end up with casual jobs. So be prepared for casual jobs, at least at the beginning.


May I know what is your friend profession? Do you ask him which city is the best for finding engineering jobs? Will appreciate if he can share his experience of living in Queanbeyan and Accomodation issues etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> May I know what is your friend profession? Do you ask him which city is the best for finding engineering jobs? Will appreciate if he can share his experience of living in Queanbeyan and Accomodation issues etc
> 
> Thanks in advance



I also knew many people live in Queanbeyan and work in ACT (canbera). Can you ask your friend they are allowed to work in ACT? Do they inform to RDI SI authority for this change of working location?


----------



## Maxzone (Sep 21, 2015)

At last I can see many expert guys in this post. I have received my full application invite last week. Posted all the documents they asked now counting days. Can any one suggest me what's the next procedure, how long it may takes. My 485 going to expire within 6 weeks. Any suggestion or advice for me ?? On what should I do now ? Should I wait for them or should think about visa extension for the time being? How about the job opportunities in this region ??


----------



## venky03 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

How's the job opportunities for computer and systems engineer in southern inland regional areas?


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

azharshabir said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> 
> I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.
> 
> ...


Its difficult to get engineering job in southern inland. you can apply jobs through SEEK, Indeed etc. but same time be ready to work in any field.


----------

